# need info on carniverous plants.



## Guest (Mar 12, 2004)

Hi, I am thinking about adding a carniverous plant to one of my tanks. Can someone recommend one that is suited to terrarium life? Also, do they have any special needs? 

Thanks,


----------



## Arklier (Mar 1, 2004)

Only carnivorous plants that you're going to be able to keep with darts are butterworts and lowland elevation pitcher plants of the genus Nepenthes. I have N. alata, N. ampullaria and N. gracillis, and they all do well. Stay away from pitcher plants of the genus Sarracenia, they need a long dormancy period of cold weather to produce pitchers, and most of them get too big anyway. Also stay away from venus flytraps as not only do they also need a similar dormancy period of cold temps, the frogs will stomp all over them, triggering the traps and killing them.


----------



## Homer (Feb 15, 2004)

Nepenthes ampullaria and Nepenthes benelli are probably the two lowland Neps with the smallest pitchers. Other lowland Neps, and the highland variety/hybrids 'Judith Finn' and N. sanguina will do well in the terrarium, but the pitchers can get pretty large.

Pings are good, and so are quite a few of the sundews (Drosera sp.). I've had good luck with Drosera capillaris in my terraria, but they require a lot of light.


----------



## edwardsatc (Feb 17, 2004)

Cephalotus follicularis works well if planted in fairly well drained peat/sand mixture. I have a couple in vivs and they've always done well. These can be difficult to find and usually run upwards of $20 for 1-2" plants. Cool plants though.

Donn


----------



## Homer (Feb 15, 2004)

Yes, the Australian pitcher is cool, but I've never been able to find it for a decent price. I've seen it in the $40-$50 range before, but it is hard to find.

I'd love to see pics, and I'm glad to hear that you've had good luck with it in the terraria. Hopefully I'll be able to track one down someday.


----------



## edwardsatc (Feb 17, 2004)

Homer,

Tony Paroubek at Par O Bek Orchids (exoticplantsplus.com) usually has them. Currently I think he only has the German giants on hand. I think he said he was suppose to have regular ceph's back on his list sometime this month.

Last time I got ceph's from Tony, they were $20 for a 2" plant. Nice plants, good service.

Donn


----------



## Guest (Mar 13, 2004)

Geoff wong gave me a few cephalotus hummers giants. i wouldn't really reccomend them for vivariums though, they can get root rot very easily... also they are not really good canidates for beginner plants... I'd say go for a nepenthes ventrata. they can be lowland or highland


----------



## Homer (Feb 15, 2004)

Thanks for the info, Donn, I really appreciate it. That's one plant that is hard to find. What media are you using . . . D'Amato's recommendation?

I appreciate the warning, Spec. However, I have just got to try the Australian pitcher plant if it's being offered at a reasonable price . . . the shape of the pitchers and the color under good light are just too neat.


----------



## Guest (Mar 13, 2004)

does anything think nepenthes infundubuluformis would do well in a dart frog vivarium? I'm thinkinga bout trying it...


----------

